# RMI String



## iL0ndi (8. Okt 2013)

Schönen Abend miteinander,
Kann ich per RMI auch Strings versenden, wenn ja, wie genau bewerkstellige ich das?

P.S. Kennt jemand ein gutes RMI Tutorial?

lg iL0ndi


----------



## JavaGott (8. Okt 2013)

LINK


----------



## iL0ndi (8. Okt 2013)

vielen dank, hab hier auch noch etwas gefunden....


----------

